# Hashis & Rapid Weight Loss



## majones (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi My name is Mary i am 41 now and i was diagnosed with hashimotos in 2000 after being told for some time that basically everything was all in my head.
I had gone from 154 to 198 in a matter of about 4 months and they did blood work told me i had hashis and that it wasnt at the point of needing meds and that i had to keep going for bloodwork every 6 months. 
I had moved to florida in 2003 and didnt have medical so never went for bloodwork until 2006 when i was eligable with my employer for it. at that time i was told everything looks good still no meds. 
Well in june of this year i had gone to my dr because i had an abcess under my arm and the emergency room had drained and packed it and went to my regular dr for a follow up at that time i weighed 178. and was in a size 16. i have lost so much weight since then and just feel like complete crap! i am down to a size 8 and weigh 130. Im having a hard time with sleeping i cant sleep and when i do i dont wanna wake up if no one bothered me or made any noise i could probably sleep for a week straigt! Everything hurts Im achey, thirsty all the time, heart palipitations. I eat like a horse so i dont understand the whole weightloss thing. beginnig of the year i was sent for an ultrasound on thyriod as dr felt a goiter but said all was ok. question is does this usually happen with hashis? can a person at some point become hyper instead of hypo?
any help would be greatly appreciated! I go to the dr on the 5th and i am scared ****lees thinking the worse.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

majones said:


> Hi My name is Mary i am 41 now and i was diagnosed with hashimotos in 2000 after being told for some time that basically everything was all in my head.
> I had gone from 154 to 198 in a matter of about 4 months and they did blood work told me i had hashis and that it wasnt at the point of needing meds and that i had to keep going for bloodwork every 6 months.
> I had moved to florida in 2003 and didnt have medical so never went for bloodwork until 2006 when i was eligable with my employer for it. at that time i was told everything looks good still no meds.
> Well in june of this year i had gone to my dr because i had an abcess under my arm and the emergency room had drained and packed it and went to my regular dr for a follow up at that time i weighed 178. and was in a size 16. i have lost so much weight since then and just feel like complete crap! i am down to a size 8 and weigh 130. Im having a hard time with sleeping i cant sleep and when i do i dont wanna wake up if no one bothered me or made any noise i could probably sleep for a week straigt! Everything hurts Im achey, thirsty all the time, heart palipitations. I eat like a horse so i dont understand the whole weightloss thing. beginnig of the year i was sent for an ultrasound on thyriod as dr felt a goiter but said all was ok. question is does this usually happen with hashis? can a person at some point become hyper instead of hypo?
> any help would be greatly appreciated! I go to the dr on the 5th and i am scared ****lees thinking the worse.


Hi and welcome. Well...................you sure cannot be feeling so good, I can tell that.

Yes; you can become hyper. Sometimes Hashi's puts the patient in hyper mode and flits back and forth. Sometimes, the patient just gravitates to permanent hyperthyroid.

What do your thyroid labs look like? TSH, Free T3 and Free T4???? How do you know you have Hashi's? What was the diagnosis based upon?

Also, I am thinking that you "definitely" should be checked for diabetes. The "thirsty" sort of gave me a "red flag" on that one not to mention eating like a horse and losing weight which you can do while hyper but add in the thirst quite frankly.............that spells diabetes. So please; look into that.


----------

